# I'm worried about my status as an aspiring leader.



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 20, 2021)

A couple of weeks ago, I talked to my ETL (General Merchandise) about becoming a Team Leader. We eventually sat down for a brief little interview where she asked me my strengths, my preferred department, and near future plans for my training and development. She had mentioned things like me being a general designated Sales Floor Leader every Sunday, being put in charge of the overnight Christmas set, and other things that would help me train and develop as a future leader and I've been hoping for her to help me along the way.

But just a few days ago, I got word that this same ETL has put in her two weeks notice. I can tell by her overall mood and body language that she's stopped caring about this job now. She's clearly phoning it in for her remaining time at Target and I can't help but be a little worried about how that may affect my status as an aspiring Leader. There are a couple of other Leaders who are aware of my aspirations and for the past week, all of our store's ETL's have been having constant status meetings. I would think that those meetings would involve news of Team Members who wish to be Leaders, but I'm not 100% sure.

My big worry is that my departing GM ETL will neglect everything in the past couple of weeks that involved my hopes for a Lead position. As I said, she's clearly stopped caring about this job ever since she put in her notice and now I'm worried that my leadership aspirations will completely fly under the radar.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 20, 2021)

Talk about it with your SD. Explain exactly like you did here.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 20, 2021)

Spot had performance your etl out. Get a letter of reference from them. There are jobs outside of spot, will take you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 20, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Spot had performance your etl out. Get a letter of reference from them. There are jobs outside of spot, will take you.


With all due respect, where do you get the “performance out” part?
We are living in the great resignation, where opportunities are abundant. I know al least 6 ETLs in our district alone that moved on to other jobs…


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 20, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> With all due respect, where do you get the “performance out” part?
> We are living in the great resignation, where opportunities are abundant. I onow al least 6 ETLs in our district alone that moved on to other jobs…


I had 3 etl performance out or quit in 6 months this year.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 20, 2021)

Gotta get in front of your SD and the other ETLs in the store.  Pick up shifts and hours all over the store.  Talk to your SD.  Make sure everyone gets a positive impression of you.  Don’t be grumpy or upset about anything, just make it clear what you want.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 20, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> Gotta get in front of your SD and the other ETLs in the store.  Pick up shifts and hours all over the store.  Talk to your SD.  Make sure everyone gets a positive impression of you.  Don’t be grumpy or upset about anything, just make it clear what you want.



I’ve been working at this store for seven years and all of the Leaders view me in a very positive light. I was recently included in the handful of team members who got that 200 dollar bonus for performance.

They all like me, it’s just a matter of them knowing that I’m striving to be a leader.


----------



## MrT (Sep 20, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I’ve been working at this store for seven years and all of the Leaders view me in a very positive light. I was recently included in the handful of team members who got that 200 dollar bonus for performance.
> 
> They all like me, it’s just a matter of them knowing that I’m striving to be a leader.


Gotta just keep going, opportunities are opening everywhere.  Don't limit yourself to spot though.  Think about what it means to be a good leader.  Coach your peers and help them develop.  Its not enough to be a good tm.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 20, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I’ve been working at this store for seven years and all of the Leaders view me in a very positive light. I was recently included in the handful of team members who got that 200 dollar bonus for performance.
> 
> They all like me, it’s just a matter of them knowing that I’m striving to be a leader.


Then just keep reminding them that you are interested.  If everyone thinks you would make a good choice it’s pretty easy. Practice your interview skills.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 20, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I talked to my ETL (General Merchandise) about becoming a Team Leader. We eventually sat down for a brief little interview where she asked me my strengths, my preferred department, and near future plans for my training and development. She had mentioned things like me being a general designated Sales Floor Leader every Sunday, being put in charge of the overnight Christmas set, and other things that would help me train and develop as a future leader and I've been hoping for her to help me along the way.
> 
> But just a few days ago, I got word that this same ETL has put in her two weeks notice. I can tell by her overall mood and body language that she's stopped caring about this job now. She's clearly phoning it in for her remaining time at Target and I can't help but be a little worried about how that may affect my status as an aspiring Leader. There are a couple of other Leaders who are aware of my aspirations and for the past week, all of our store's ETL's have been having constant status meetings. I would think that those meetings would involve news of Team Members who wish to be Leaders, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> My big worry is that my departing GM ETL will neglect everything in the past couple of weeks that involved my hopes for a Lead position. As I said, she's clearly stopped caring about this job ever since she put in her notice and now I'm worried that my leadership aspirations will completely fly under the radar.


You will have to prove yourself to your new etl and start the conversation again.


----------



## Times Up (Sep 20, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I’ve been working at this store for seven years



If you haven't had conversations or been approached about being a TL already, your store doesn't view you as leadership material.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 20, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> being put in charge of the overnight Christmas set, and other things that would help me train and develop as a future leader


This won’t do anything for you.  There’s a team for it , the set it’s easy . The freight is different how you manage that freight . Sea is the only department that changes every 3 months . Owning that department would show if you can strive as a leader . Learning and managing the most freight in the store will put you in a different light, ptm getting it all out in time for the next set etc.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 20, 2021)

Times Up said:


> If you haven't had conversations or been approached about being a TL already, your store doesn't view you as leadership material.



My store has never done leadership in the vain of approaching people who work the hardest. The unfortunate reality of my store is that you have to start the conversation and do a lot of butt-kissing to get to a good spot.

 Our current market leader is one of the laziest, most bitter and miserable person I’ve ever met, but she still got the role because she knew how to approach and brown nose to the right people.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 20, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> This won’t do anything for you.  There’s a team for it , the set it’s easy . The freight is different how you manage that freight . Sea is the only department that changes every 3 months . Owning that department would show if you can strive as a leader . Learning and managing the most freight in the store will put you in a different light, ptm getting it all out in time for the next set etc.



They just recently made me the DBO for seasonal, at least for Halloween, and they’ll be putting me in charge of the backroom Halloween purge.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Sep 20, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> I’ve been working at this store for seven years and all of the Leaders view me in a very positive light. I was recently included in the handful of team members who got that *200 dollar bonus for performance*.
> 
> They all like me, it’s just a matter of them knowing that I’m striving to be a leader.


off topic, but wait, which bonus is that? is that the one the other thread is talking about being this october/fall?


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 20, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> off topic, but wait, which bonus is that? is that the one the other thread is talking about being this october/fall?



That sounds like it. All I knows is that a few weeks ago, my GM ETL pulled aside and told me that I was an easy nomination for the bonus.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 20, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> They just recently made me the DBO for seasonal, at least for Halloween, and they’ll be putting me in charge of the backroom Halloween purge.


Purge already? You want to protect inf Don’t mess up your counts do your 141 for now . You will still get freight until mid October. Last purge by dc for mini is October 20th
Don’t forget tomorrow is one day only 40% costumes and accessories and 30% packages candy and snack. This is your opportunity to make sales and raise that comp


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 21, 2021)

Times Up said:


> If you haven't had conversations or been approached about being a TL already, your store doesn't view you as leadership material.


I would agree that YOUR STORE doesn't think you are management material but that doesn't mean you aren't one.

Interview outside of Target and state you talked your ETL about going into management.

However since they left you feel that you want to leave Target because you have to reestablish a new relationship with your the new ETL.

Good luck.


----------



## MrT (Sep 21, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I would agree that YOUR STORE doesn't think you are management material but that doesn't mean you aren't one.
> 
> Interview outside of Target and state you talked your ETL about going into management.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt say they dont think you are management material, but people are greedy and probably just dont want to lose a hard working tm.  They use you and will dangle the carrot of a promotion to get keep you working hard.  Keep pressing your leadership team and make sure if there is any openings you are pushing for it.  Have your etl and tl start a succession plan or whatever they call it with an actual timeline to go off of.  Itll help you stay on track with what you need to improve on and keep your name i  mind if anything comes up


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 21, 2021)

MrT said:


> I wouldnt say they dont think you are management material, but people are greedy and probably just dont want to lose a hard working tm.  They use you and will dangle the carrot of a promotion to get keep you working hard.  Keep pressing your leadership team and make sure if there is any openings you are pushing for it.  Have your etl and tl start a succession plan or whatever they call it with an actual timeline to go off of.  Itll help you stay on track with what you need to improve on and keep your name i  mind if anything comes up



Off the top of your head, do you know if Target keeps any tangible, physical records of TM's who wish to be a TL? Like, typing up some type of report and saving it, keeping them on file type of thing?


----------



## Rastaman (Sep 21, 2021)

Make an appointment to speak to your SD. Tell him you're interested and ask for "developmental activities". It's part of their job as SD/ETL to develop TM into TLs.  Tell your ETL-HR too. Leadership is leaving Target so fast, they're always looking for new TLs.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 21, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> I would agree that YOUR STORE doesn't think you are management material but that doesn't mean you aren't one.
> 
> Interview outside of Target and state you talked your ETL about going into management.
> 
> ...


No no no. Bad advice. Don’t say this in a job interview.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 21, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Off the top of your head, do you know if Target keeps any tangible, physical records of TM's who wish to be a TL? Like, typing up some type of report and saving it, keeping them on file type of thing?


No


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 21, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Off the top of your head, do you know if Target keeps any tangible, physical records of TM's who wish to be a TL? Like, typing up some type of report and saving it, keeping them on file type of thing?


Back in the day they were actually selecting tm for development and once they promoted to leadership would select them for additional development classes at the dsd office . Back in the day


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 22, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> No no no. Bad advice. Don’t say this in a job interview.


Explain why you think this is bad advice.

If your ETL left the company you now have to prove to your new ETL that you are management material which might take six months to a year.

Therefore you are back to square one in the the process.

However if your new ETL is already in the store and knows you that's a different situation.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 22, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Off the top of your head, do you know if Target keeps any tangible, physical records of TM's who wish to be a TL? Like, typing up some type of report and saving it, keeping them on file type of thing?



Idk if there is a physical record, but they are always supposed to have someone "on the bench" and someone in the pipeline.


----------



## Xanatos (Sep 22, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Explain why you think this is bad advice.
> 
> If your ETL left the company you now have to prove to your new ETL that you are management material which might take six months to a year.
> 
> ...


I think the criticism was that you shouldn't say any of this in an interview.

Interviewing outside of Target is a good idea. Telling your new ETL that you are interested in promoting is also a good idea. 

But don't interview at another company and tell them that you're having trouble getting promoted at Target because the one person who believed in you has quit or got fired. That's how your previous comment came off, even if it isn't what you meant.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 22, 2021)

“However since they left you feel that you want to leave Target because you have to reestablish a new relationship with your the new ETL.”
In a job interview with a new company this is NOT what to do. You don’t want to show them that because your boss quit that you want to quit. Quitting makes you start all over proving yourself so a new employer is going to think you won’t want to prove yourself at new job if you’re not willing to do it again at old job. This also shows new employer that you have a really lame reason for leaving old job….or that you aren’t being honest about why you’re leaving. 
Be a grown up. A professional. A high potential. Not a quitter.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 23, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> “However since they left you feel that you want to leave Target because you have to reestablish a new relationship with your the new ETL.”
> In a job interview with a new company this is NOT what to do. You don’t want to show them that because your boss quit that you want to quit. Quitting makes you start all over proving yourself so a new employer is going to think you won’t want to prove yourself at new job if you’re not willing to do it again at old job. This also shows new employer that you have a really lame reason for leaving old job….or that you aren’t being honest about why you’re leaving.
> Be a grown up. A professional. A high potential. Not a quitter.


You are all right in that you shouldn't state you are quitting because your ETL just left.

I should have said is if you are stay at Target you are back to square one because your ETL doesn't know much about you.

So maybe give Target another six months and see if any promotion comes up while at the same time looking for management job somewhere else.

If they get a new TL from another store AND DO NOT BOTHER TO INTERVIEW ANYONE CURRENTLY at your store it is time to move on.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 23, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Idk if there is a physical record, but they are always supposed to have someone "on the bench" and someone in the pipeline.


So am I “on the bench”? I’ve talked to my GM ETL, we had a very brief sit down in which she came up with certain developmental tasks for me in the coming months, and the talk itself didn’t last more than five minutes.

One of the tasks is being the new DBO for seasonal and being in charge of the backroom Halloween purge once that comes up. She also mentioned being scheduled as a designated general sales floor leader every Sunday, but I don’t know if this means I’m on the bench and what this means for future prospects.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 23, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So am I “on the bench”? I’ve talked to my GM ETL, we had a very brief sit down in which she came up with certain developmental tasks for me in the coming months, and the talk itself didn’t last more than five minutes.
> 
> One of the tasks is being the new DBO for seasonal and being in charge of the backroom Halloween purge once that comes up. She also mentioned being scheduled as a designated general sales floor leader every Sunday, but I don’t know if this means I’m on the bench and what this means for future prospects.



Possibly. According to the other replies, you are in a good dept to prove yourself. Talk to your SD.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 24, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So am I “on the bench”? I’ve talked to my GM ETL, we had a very brief sit down in which she came up with certain developmental tasks for me in the coming months, and the talk itself didn’t last more than five minutes.
> 
> One of the tasks is being the new DBO for seasonal and being in charge of the backroom Halloween purge once that comes up. She also mentioned being scheduled as a designated general sales floor leader every Sunday, but I don’t know if this means I’m on the bench and what this means for future prospects.


You are not on the bench. You are probably in the pipeline. On the bench means that you have already passed interviews for TL, and are waiting for a position to become available.  In the pipeline means you are working toward that.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 24, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So am I “on the bench”? I’ve talked to my GM ETL, we had a very brief sit down in which she came up with certain developmental tasks for me in the coming months, and the talk itself didn’t last more than five minutes.
> 
> One of the tasks is being the new DBO for seasonal and being in charge of the backroom Halloween purge once that comes up. She also mentioned being scheduled as a designated general sales floor leader every Sunday, but I don’t know if this means I’m on the bench and what this means for future prospects.


No. You’re on the bench if you  interviewed with dsd and sd and were signed off to promote.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Sep 25, 2021)

I've said this in other threads, but I'll say it again here too.

You either are or are not a leader.  It's something you control, not Target.  If you want to be a leader then go identify some ways you can build the success of your team, and then get to work.

Your management will either notice or they won't, but that doesn't change the value of it.  Develop yourself as a leader for yourself, not for Target.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 26, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> One of the tasks is being the new DBO for seasonal and being in charge of the backroom Halloween purge once that comes up.


Sea is the probably the most fun area in the store . However is not a walk in the park . Ptm is very importan , strategize, and come up with a plan of what you gonna set next so you can start condensing . You need to stay ahead even when  dc dumps pallets and pallets last minute


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 22, 2021)

I agree with talking to your Store Director, he/she is the big boss of the store so they're the one you need to really impress and show initiative by talking with them. 
Impressing the ETL's is also important as they can push the issue with HR and the Store Director but as long as you get the Store Directors' attention I think you should be able to move up. 

I recently talked with my Store Director about moving up within Target and I got a position that will train me even further to become a full-on Team Lead. So I'm speaking from first-hand experience.


----------

